

Sergey Brin on Steve Jobs - nextparadigms
https://plus.google.com/109813896768294978296/posts/dwmWyNSoXTh

======
crunchykeith
This was my favorite part of "In the Plex" by Steven Levey. Sergey and Larry
wanted Jobs to be their CEO. They had met with a number of CEO's in Silicon
Valley and picked Jobs because of how well he impressed them. Also because he
was the “He was the only candidate who had been to Burning Man". Pretty cool
if you ask me. RIP STEVE

~~~
kragen
Eric Schmidt was the only candidate who had been to Burning Man, I think,
although I haven't read the book (by Steven Levy, not Levey). Certainly
Schmidt must have been a candidate at some point, since he got the job, and he
had certainly been to Burning Man.

------
esk
_> Steve, your passion for excellence is felt by anyone who has ever touched
an Apple product_

That's a wonderful way of putting it. Steve Jobs was inspirationally,
infectiously passionate about making good things. Rest in peace, Steve.

------
mhartl
N.B. It's _Sergey_ , not _Sergei_. Could an admin please correct the title?

------
suivix
Did he make an account just to say this? I thought Google's execs avoided G+
for the most part.

~~~
wuster
Sergey regularly posts photos, ever since the launch of G+ field trial.

------
rphlx
Meh. The cynic in me suspects a ploy to get G+ signups.

~~~
FrojoS
Here is the text:

'From the earliest days of Google, whenever Larry and I sought inspiration for
vision and leadership, we needed to look no farther than Cupertino. Steve,
your passion for excellence is felt by anyone who has ever touched an Apple
product (including the macbook I am writing this on right now). And I have
witnessed it in person the few times we have met.

On behalf of all of us at Google and more broadly in technology, you will be
missed very much. My condolences to family, friends, and colleagues at Apple.'

